# Xorg crashes on exit



## kraan (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm currently facing a problem that when I exit XFCE 4.8.0 and suppose to go back to the console my screen starts to flicker. Black screen with raging text on top of the screen. 

Xorg logging gives me the following information on exit: (X.Org X Server 1.7.7)


```
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 1
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 2
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 3
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 4
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 5
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 6
(WW) intel(0): drmDropMaster failed: Unknown error: -1
(II) intel(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) intel(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xc87ed000 at 0x286ef000
(II) intel(0): [drm] Closed DRM master.
```

I can't access the console anymore after starting X. But when I give the command to reboot my system from X.. it does reboot. So system does not become unresponsiveness.

Any feedback is more then welcome,


Regards,

Michiel


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 30, 2011)

```
stty sane
```


```
[cntl-c]
```
 ... to do the same as... 

```
killall -HUP Xorg
```
1... is that a laptop?
2... typing any of those blindly into the screen fixes it?
3... another terminal (alt-f3 for example) exits the not working one?
Four things to try and a question maybe relevant...
BTW when exiting xfce, try the "killall" example to exit it and the problem goes away? (typed for example in an xterm).


----------



## kraan (Jul 30, 2011)

a) None of the key combination do exit or kill the X server;
b) It is a laptop.

I've isolated the problem to the Intel video driver. If I use the VESA driver my X server is working like a charm and has never been that fast.

I'm using xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_3 driver.

What is a good troubleshooting approach for debugging a video driver?


----------

